# Air Bag Light Flashing? Quick Fix



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

So, I start up my bulletproof, old reliable, second to none 4WD '97 pick-up this morning and much to my chagrin, the air bag light is flashing in the console. Oh dear, I don't really want the air bag exploding in my face on the way to work.

A quick Google search reveals the following fix...which worked.

1. Turn the key to the 'on' position.
2. Press the door jamb switch seven times.
3. Turn the key to the off position and then start the truck.
4. Smile...the light is off.

What have I learned? I really appreciate Google, the Internet and my truck.

Cheers!
Grug


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

Now, the question is:

Does 7 clicks of the door jamb switch signal something in the ECU or are you working out the corrosion on the door jamb switch terminals?


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Perhaps a little bit of both.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

jp2code said:


> Now, the question is:
> 
> Does 7 clicks of the door jamb switch signal something in the ECU or are you working out the corrosion on the door jamb switch terminals?


The 7 clicks is the way to access the air bag control unit diagnostics. Every now and then, these control units get into "present diagnostic mode" and you need to do this procedure to get them out. In some cases, it will not work or the problem will resurface again; in those cases, the control unit must be replaced. When in "present diagnostic mode," all flashes will be the same time interval. If one flash is longer than the others, this indicates a trouble code by when the long flash occurs in the series of flashes. 

FYI, if the air bag light is "on" or flashing, it will not blow up in your face while driving. If steady "on," the airbag system is seeing a problem and will be disabled, meaning the airbags may not deploy in the case of an accident.


----------

